# Ehlo not able to escape 'The Shot'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Ask Craig Ehlo about one of the greatest shots in NBA history, and he won’t hesitate coming up with the exact date of this extraordinary event.
> 
> “May 7, 1989,” Ehlo says with a grin on his face.
> 
> ...


http://www.csnchicago.com/blog/bull...-to-escape-The-Shot?blockID=594476&feedID=627


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You sure know how to kick a franchise when it's down, Basel.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

nothing to do with the franchise, its your owner, your team is officaly in Lakers S#17 list


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The problem is he played 1 good defensive game against Jordan and he was the Jordan stopper...He got lit up every other game and now has to live with the consequences. He sucked defending Jordan. It was kind of like Ruben Patterson guarding Kobe.


----------

